# Frontier Medical College Is One Of The Best Private Medical Colleges?



## aleem (Aug 21, 2013)

hello guys ...i jst heard alot about fmc..... about their affiliations and good teaching staff and also the marks ratio of fmc students is high ..... if we rank all private medical colleges then at which number you guys would like to rank it out ? After shifa ... which private college is better ? i think after shifa , fmc is better one than all other private medical colleges of lahore and even punjab 

Thanks ,


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Never heard of it. Lol.


----------



## aleem (Aug 21, 2013)

then u have very less knowledge  , dunya chand py phnch gye aor ap ko frontier medical colg ka e ni pta


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

You'll get warned for not talking in english. Might want to improve on that.
And I meant it sarcastically. If you want a good reputed medical college, Frontier wouldnt be the first to come to mind.


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

AbraDabra said:


> You'll get warned for not talking in english. Might want to improve on that.
> And I meant it sarcastically. If you want a good reputed medical college, Frontier wouldnt be the first to come to mind.


Agreed! Its best college in Abbotabad(there are 5) and among best in KPK but not in Pakistan!


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

FMC? You are entitled to own opinion but I think a majority of the people would say that FMC is definitely not the best private medical college in Pakistan. I disagree with you 100%. It might be the best in KPK but not in Pakistan. Ever heard of CMH?


As for affiliations, many private colleges have them with some obvious exceptions like Avicenna and some other private institutes who get into trouble with PMDC.


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

This college has a pretty campus. But, I wonder how it's faculty is.


----------

